# Costco membership



## ceb232 (12 mo ago)

What a joke. I've been calling support, because my code doesn't work for the free Costco membership. They tell me it's fixed. WHAT A CROCK Even Costco customer service said they had numerous issues with drivers trying to claim their r rewards and the same problem the codes don't work.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

ceb232 said:


> What a joke. I've been calling support, because my code doesn't work for the free Costco membership. They tell me it's fixed. WHAT A CROCK Even Costco customer service said they had numerous issues with drivers trying to claim their r rewards and the same problem the codes don't work.


Oh yeah, and the perk doesn’t work for those who already have a membership. New Members only. 🙄


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I can't even get the email with the code to be able to attempt it to have it fail!


----------



## OUTANABOUT (Feb 23, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I can't even get the email with the code to be able to attempt it to have it fail!


Me either


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sounds like they cat fished you with a membership : D


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

All these perks are always stupid fish bait...just show me the money...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Maybe Costco will give you a free cookie! (Remember that failed promo?)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Maybe Costco will give you a free cookie! (Remember that failed promo?)


😂🤣😅 I mean if we couldn't even get a damn free cookie, I don't know why any of us think we can get a Costco membership!🤦‍♀️


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

They truly believe that drivers are stupid as &%^&. They are laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You get free Costco as an Uber driver ?

We don't have this benefit here in Kanaduh.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

May H. said:


> Oh yeah, and the perk doesn’t work for those who already have a membership. New Members only. 🙄


That's what I initially thought because of the fine print. But I figured I'd just fill out the link anyway. I filled out the form on the app, and then the same form that was emailed to me. So maybe it's one or the other that people are having an issue with. It took a few days to get the "you are qualified" email.

When filling out Costco's online form with the promo code, I simply used a different email and phone number than what I had with my current membership. And it went through and the new membership was active. You then print out the email (or have it on your phone to show) and go to the Costco membership desk to finish the process and have your picture taken for the new card. I got the card and bought something to make sure it's was working and all is good.

Even better, I went to my city's other Costco later in the day and canceled my older membership. It was going to expire in 2 months, but I still got a full refund of $60. 

You mileage may vary, but it's worth a shot. To have a full year of membership comped by Uber, and then to get a refund on the current membership, it doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I can't even get the email with the code to be able to attempt it to have it fail!


I only do Uber Eats. It's a perk for when you reach Platinum status, or 400 points. I don't know what rings you have to jump through for rideshare to quality. It's not for every driver.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It also depends on how much you shop there. I get the executive membership which is more expensive ($120 I think) but it comes with a 2% rebate at the end of the year. I typically get $130 to 150 back at the end of the year so my membership is actually a little better than free. Only worthwhile if you hit costco regularly and spend at least 6K a year.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

dgates01 said:


> I only do Uber Eats. It's a perk for when you reach Platinum status, or 400 points. I don't know what rings you have to jump through for rideshare to quality. It's not for every driver.
> 
> View attachment 641287


I have consistently been Platinum since they started offering Uber Pro. I reached diamond once but I have never dropped below Platinum. I never did get an email but in the app there was a message regarding the Costco membership. so I initiated it. I'm currently waiting on the email with the code. Although I'm not quite sure I'll receive the email it seems like my emails been blocked again. The only emails I ever receive from them is a response to a support ticket. My email has been blocked before. From my previous experience I would only get emails from support when I initiated a ticket as well


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I have consistently been Platinum since they started offering Uber Pro. I reached diamond once but I have never dropped below Platinum. I never did get an email but in the app there was a message regarding the Costco membership. so I initiated it. I'm currently waiting on the email with the code. Although I'm not quite sure I'll receive the email it seems like my emails been blocked again. The only emails I ever receive from them is a response to a support ticket. My email has been blocked before. From my previous experience I would only get emails from support when I initiated a ticket as well


Give it time. It might come through. I filled out the form on my app first, and then got the email to fill out the details. It'll look like the image below (I don't know if the code is unique or the same for all). I don't deliver a whole lot, always staying just below Platinum. But I specifically did more delivery trips just to try and see if I could get this. It worked.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Would this be a bad time to ask for your code considering it doesn't work for you


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Maybe Costco will give you a free cookie! (Remember that failed promo?)


this one??


----------



## pizzapizza (11 mo ago)

Sams club is usually free a couple times a year they give ya a $45 gift card for signing up. Current city sam club is close so I get gas there, would'nt turn down a "free" costco card but driving for points ain't free & I've never made it outta blue so pro and diamond not happening with my 70+% cancel rate and less than 5% acceptance rate. I get the details of my contract period.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

pizzapizza said:


> Sams club is usually free a couple times a year they give ya a $45 gift card for signing up. Current city sam club is close so I get gas there, would'nt turn down a "free" costco card but driving for points ain't free & I've never made it outta blue so pro and diamond not happening with my 70+% cancel rate and less than 5% acceptance rate. I get the details of my contract period.


70% Cancel rate???????


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> 70% Cancel rate???????


I had a 100% no show rate before I quit diving


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I just need a code... anything helps


----------



## mahto (Nov 30, 2021)

ceb232 said:


> What a joke. I've been calling support, because my code doesn't work for the free Costco membership. They tell me it's fixed. WHAT A CROCK Even Costco customer service said they had numerous issues with drivers trying to claim their r rewards and the same problem the codes don't work.


I've been wondering about this only being me; I see this was just another joke on us


----------

